# Classic movie monsters living in present time



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

A funny video my boyfriend and I made for Halloween. Enjoy!


YouTube - Halloween Monsters 2008


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

ROFLMAO! Well done!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha, that was great. I added it to my favorites.


----------



## sandra040772 (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha, good stuff and very creative.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, nice, i liked the invisible man


----------

